# Northeast Ohio Competition



## bigphillystyle (Dec 18, 2012)

I would really like to start participating in competitions but I am no where near ready for big ones.  Would any guys want to get together and have our own or know of one that I could sign up for?


----------



## skull fish (Dec 18, 2012)

That sounds like a blast! If it gets organized, or any information develops, Q me in.


----------



## trailboss58 (Feb 10, 2013)

ohio needs a get togather


----------



## smokinbuckeye (Feb 17, 2013)

im in NW OH, lets do it


----------



## borique (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm in Cleveland, that sounds great let me know also...


----------

